# vitamin D for hair loss?



## BUCKY (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone here read the article recently about Vitamin D being the "cure" for baldness? I'm just checking what's your take on this? I always thought vitamin D was for bones and so on. The article mentioned about possibly having a cure for baldness 2 years from now, and it's derived from vitamin D enzymes etc.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 14, 2012)

I have not. I know Vitamin E is beneficial, which is why we usually recommend our toco8 for it.


----------



## troubador (Sep 14, 2012)

Taking vitamin D supplements isn't going to do shit for your hair line.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 14, 2012)

Lmfao. Doubt it. Ever see a guy with leather tanned skin and bald??  Sure we all have!


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 14, 2012)

I know Vitamin E to be for skin mostly. What is toco8?

I originally saw the article on yahoo news about vitamin D. I lost it but looked it up and came across it on another website here:

Research offers new hope for baldness cure - TODAY Health



HereToStudy said:


> I have not. I know Vitamin E is beneficial, which is why we usually recommend our toco8 for it.


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 14, 2012)

?



Goldenera said:


> Lmfao. Doubt it. Ever see a guy with leather tanned skin and bald??  Sure we all have!


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 16, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I know Vitamin E to be for skin mostly. What is toco8?
> 
> I originally saw the article on yahoo news about vitamin D. I lost it but looked it up and came across it on another website here:
> 
> Research offers new hope for baldness cure - TODAY Health


It is a full spectrum vitamin e product, you can visit this page to learn the benefits Complete Vitamin E - Natural source of Tocotrienols for hair loss, cardiovascular health, and testosterone production


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 17, 2012)

ok thanks for this. I hope to mix this with my protein shakes. I thought you were talking about plain vitamin E which I already do have in my multi vitamin, which is 200 IUs per 3 tablets. Not sure if that was enough. I tried a product called Superior Hair - http://www.bestvite.com/search.aspx?find=superior+hair

I'm neutral about that product. 



HereToStudy said:


> It is a full spectrum vitamin e product, you can visit this page to learn the benefits Complete Vitamin E - Natural source of Tocotrienols for hair loss, cardiovascular health, and testosterone production


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 17, 2012)

Did some search about Folic Acid being good for hair as well. Not sure about dosing or if what came with my multi vitamin is good enough.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 17, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> Did some search about Folic Acid being good for hair as well. Not sure about dosing or if what came with my multi vitamin is good enough.



Generally multis are rather low dose if you need a specific vitamin for a certain benefit. Vitamin E is the worst offender, because it consists of one isomer of vitamin E, and not the spectrum.


----------



## BUCKY (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been trying out the Toco 8 for the last few days. Not sure if this is causing some weird feelings, and some chest pains. I read vitamin E can onset problems, but so do everything else when overdosing. If I'm not mistaken vitamin E can cause a heart attack? Or is it way off? I thought I heard about it in the news a few years back. I googled some info. on vitamin E and found that it has no real benefits, not much greater than getting some sunshine. I'd like to continue to use Toco 8 product for the hair benefits that it promised though.


----------



## R1balla (Oct 20, 2012)

seriously, get two or three tubs of toco 8. its legit.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 20, 2012)

Wasn't toco 8 debunked a long time ago?

And as far as I know there is nothing in it known to combat hair loss


----------



## R1balla (Oct 21, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> Anyone here read the article recently about Vitamin D being the "cure" for baldness? I'm just checking what's your take on this? I always thought vitamin D was for bones and so on. The article mentioned about possibly having a cure for baldness 2 years from now, and it's derived from vitamin D enzymes etc.



try toco 8


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 21, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Wasn't toco 8 debunked a long time ago?
> 
> And as far as I know there is nothing in it known to combat hair loss


What would be debunked about a vitamin supplement?


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 22, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> What would be debunked about a vitamin supplement?



The assertion that it stops hair loss, obviously.  What's it got going for it, vitamin e? Gimme a break.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Taking Vitamin D may be beneficial but only to a small extent. Sadly only taking vitamin d will is not a solution to hair loss..


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 22, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> The assertion that it stops hair loss, obviously. What's it got going for it, vitamin e? Gimme a break.



Patent US7211274 - Hair growth formulation - Google Patents

^ The study cited for hair benefits

What does Vitamin E have going for it? Really?

List of potential beneficial usage from WebMD:



> Bladder cancer. Taking 200 IU of vitamin E by mouth for more than 10 years seems to help prevent death from bladder cancer.
> Alzheimer?s disease. Vitamin E might slow down the worsening of memory loss in people with moderately severe Alzheimer?s disease. But vitamin E does not seem to prevent moving from mild memory problems to full-blown Alzheimer?s disease.
> Painful menstruation (dysmenorrhea). Taking vitamin E for 2 days before and for 3 days after bleeding begins seems to decrease pain severity and duration, and reduce menstrual blood loss.
> Premenstrual syndrome (PMS). Taking vitamin E by mouth seems to reduce anxiety, craving, and depression in some women with PMS.
> ...



Benefits on Cholesterol:
Comparative study of the effect of toco... [Niger Postgrad Med J. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

Cardioprotective benefits:
Tocotrienols in cardioprotection. [Vitam Horm. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

Benefits of endocrine system, highlighting the role it plays in steroidogenesis:
Effect of vitamin E on function of pituitary-... [Endocrinol Jpn. 1982] - PubMed - NCBI

Shall I keep going?


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 22, 2012)

If you feel like wasting time.  Or we can just got the company website than to the forum link asking user feedback on toco 8 which is 3 pages long and almost nobody stated they Had new hair growth.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 22, 2012)

Unless you're talking about arm hair growth, in that case there were quite a few testimonies and you have my apologies


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Unless you're talking about arm hair growth, in that case there were quite a few testimonies and you have my apologies




I was countering your statement on What vitamin e has going for it, by stating the range of benefits. 

The hair loss needs more studies behind it, I agree. We have actually had some positive feedback concerning long term administration for this usage, including a rep for another company who supplies it to his mother for this purpose, and swears by its effectiveness.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 24, 2012)

OP *bucky*

Google and research:

_finesteride._  One of the pharma names for it is _Propecia_ but the drug is called finesteride.

I have been taking it for 14 years.  Fortunately for me, my hair actually grew back.

It is the only thing that works (for 80% of men).


----------



## ratedR (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> OP *bucky*
> 
> Google and research:
> 
> ...



Did u take it right away at the first signs of hairloss? I havent lost my hair yet but a few close relatives have, maybe i should tell them to try it.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 25, 2012)

ratedR said:


> Did u take it right away at the first signs of hairloss? I havent lost my hair yet but a few close relatives have, maybe i should tell them to try it.



I will tell you my experience, then note the recent studies & research.

I always had a thick full head of hair.  And on both sides of my family (I believe the mother's side is the link for hair retention vs. hair loss/going bald) had full heads of hair.  When I got my hair cut, my barbers and beuty salon cutters would use thinning shears.  My hair was that thick.

Then all of a sudden, my hair started falling out: I saw in on my pillow, in the sink when I brush sink, at the bottom of the tub after a shower, and on tables when I sat at them.  Even the lady that cut my hair for years, noted the rapid loss of my hair.  I was shedding like a dog.

What did I do after about 2 months and realizing that I was on the path to being bald at a young age?  I went to my Dermatologist and he did 2 biopsies and tested my blood.  The result was male-pattern baldness.

My hair kept shedding and after 2 years I did what is common.  I grew my hair long, and combed my bangs back and long hair back with gel.

And the hair kept going.

Then, in 1998, my Dermatologist told me about Finesteride.  A drug then (and now) sold under they name by Merk called "Propecia."  Now you can get generic and cheaper pills.  Maybe $10-15 per month or less.

How do I know it worked for me? 

I stopped taking it twice.  Just to see.

And my hair fell out right away. Too quickly.

As for when to start, the sooner you start the more hair you'll keep.  I however, actually grew my hair back, and now have a short full head of hair.  

There are many studies on this if you google.

I'm not selling it, but check it out, if you care.

Cheers.  Smoothy.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you done bloodwork with a doctor to check circulating DHT levels? It seems odd that you would rapidly return to hair loss immediately after stopping.


----------



## ChickDiesel (Nov 27, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> Anyone here read the article recently about Vitamin D being the "cure" for baldness? I'm just checking what's your take on this? I always thought vitamin D was for bones and so on. The article mentioned about possibly having a cure for baldness 2 years from now, and it's derived from vitamin D enzymes etc.



It depends on what your hairloss is caused by.  Hairloss that is from genetics and is early onset balding, is not curable.  However you  can slow down the rate at which you are balding.  Shampoos that target thinning hair and other natural shampoos that invigorate the scalp to promote circulation as well as other hair products that invigorate circulation and promote thickness and new hair growth can help.  And its rule of thumb  to minimize wearing caps that can increase sweating and oi buildup causing more hairloss.  If the hairloss is caused by steroid use, it's usually irreversable, but you can prevent more from falling out and thinning, but simply ending all supplementation.


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 27, 2012)

The manufacturer of Toco 8, Primordial Performance is going out of business. I just checked their website again. They had a statement that there was an FDA raid of their warehouse. There were 30 armed agents and so on. The statement mentioned it happened in Portland, Oregon. I googled this "incident" and haven't really found anything about such "raid". The company is going out of business due to the "raid" and confiscation of their products. I'm just wondering why they are having a 25% off "going out of business" sale when they have just been "raided"? Something is fishy here.



LightBearer said:


> If you feel like wasting time.  Or we can just got the company website than to the forum link asking user feedback on toco 8 which is 3 pages long and almost nobody stated they Had new hair growth.


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 27, 2012)

I have done my research. I was told this shit really works, but I'm not a fan of its side effects. There was an article online the first time I opened this thread about vitamin D for hairloss. I'm not really shedding hair. Just curious if it ever happens I know what to look for.



Big Smoothy said:


> OP *bucky*
> 
> Google and research:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Nov 28, 2012)

The problem is that there are loads of things that help hair grow a little bit, or grow hair on mice etc etc but even if they really work they aren't usually strong enough to halt the progress of MPB. I see these kinds of studies all the time for hair loss in my other job as a hair transplant surgeon.

As Big Smoothy said the best thing available right now is propecia. Two other things you should use are minoxidil and Nizoral shampoo.

Obviously being healthy, taking a multi-vitamin etc will help but they should be add-ons to a proven medication like propecia.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how hair transplant surgery works. Does this mean I would grow natural hair back or is it like a permanent tupe (or however you spell it). Kinda like a breast implant is not really real tits growing but something is implanted to it to make it look bigger. Is a hair transplant similar in a way? There are all kinds of surgeries out there. I even heard of one where they can perform surgery on my voice box to make me be a better singer.



Dr. Griffiths said:


> The problem is that there are loads of things that help hair grow a little bit, or grow hair on mice etc etc but even if they really work they aren't usually strong enough to halt the progress of MPB. I see these kinds of studies all the time for hair loss in my other job as a hair transplant surgeon.
> 
> As Big Smoothy said the best thing available right now is propecia. Two other things you should use are minoxidil and Nizoral shampoo.
> 
> Obviously being healthy, taking a multi-vitamin etc will help but they should be add-ons to a proven medication like propecia.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 4, 2012)

I got you. What do you mean by you're not selling "it" and check out which study, finasteride or hair loss? Do you have a secret to growing hair or something? Or is the secret simply Finasteride?

no wonder why some of Arnold Schwarzenegger's early pictures had some weird looking comb over look on him.



Big Smoothy said:


> I will tell you my experience, then note the recent studies & research.
> 
> I always had a thick full head of hair.  And on both sides of my family (I believe the mother's side is the link for hair retention vs. hair loss/going bald) had full heads of hair.  When I got my hair cut, my barbers and beuty salon cutters would use thinning shears.  My hair was that thick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Dec 5, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I'm not quite sure how hair transplant surgery works. Does this mean I would grow natural hair back or is it like a permanent tupe (or however you spell it). Kinda like a breast implant is not really real tits growing but something is implanted to it to make it look bigger. Is a hair transplant similar in a way? There are all kinds of surgeries out there. I even heard of one where they can perform surgery on my voice box to make me be a better singer.



Yes it's your own natural hair growing. We take your own hair from the back of the head which is resistant to balding and implant it in the balding area. There are different techniques available, I specialise in the FUE technique (follicular unit extraction) which means I take individual follicles one by one and then implant them one by one which creates a very natural looking result.

There used to be a procedure like you described which involved implanting artificial hairs under the skin but this has now been banned in the USA due to the high number of problems it caused such as infections, scarring etc.


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok so now that the manufacturer of Toco 8 is folding, what other companies out there produces vitamin E products with all 8 of its compounds? It seems like not many companies have vitamin E with all 8 of its compounds. The Walmart brand of vitamin E supplements seem to only have 1 compound of vitamin E and it's probably the cheapest one to produce therefore it's not complete.


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 26, 2012)

about hair loss i would say forget it
if there were a solution you think that all this rich & famous mf's whose hair gone wouldn't used it?
obama,fcs,wouldn't do smth to get more hairs?








BUCKY said:


> Ok so now that the manufacturer of Toco 8 is folding, what other companies out there produces vitamin E products with all 8 of its compounds? It seems like not many companies have vitamin E with all 8 of its compounds. The Walmart brand of vitamin E supplements seem to only have 1 compound of vitamin E and it's probably the cheapest one to produce therefore it's not complete.




MRM complete E is quite good product,i m using the last years


----------



## BUCKY (Dec 27, 2012)

Not everyone has the info. plus Vin Diesel look better with no hair so why would he even get hair with all his money? I look good without hair but I'm just doing research just in case. LOLZ.



nikos_ said:


> about hair loss i would say forget it
> if there were a solution you think that all this rich & famous mf's whose hair gone wouldn't used it?
> obama,fcs,wouldn't do smth to get more hairs?
> 
> ...


----------



## BUCKY (Feb 2, 2013)

Just curious that if all my hair falls out because of AAS use, then I get the hair transplant that you are talking about, my hair grows back to the way it used to be, then I continue to use AAS, will the transplanted hair be damaged all over again or will it be indestructible?



Dr. Griffiths said:


> Yes it's your own natural hair growing. We take your own hair from the back of the head which is resistant to balding and implant it in the balding area. There are different techniques available, I specialise in the FUE technique (follicular unit extraction) which means I take individual follicles one by one and then implant them one by one which creates a very natural looking result.
> 
> There used to be a procedure like you described which involved implanting artificial hairs under the skin but this has now been banned in the USA due to the high number of problems it caused such as infections, scarring etc.


----------



## jmax1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Vitamin D has a ton of benefits other than just for your bones. It it is needed in your metabolism, can prevent cancer, needed for your brain, and balancing hormones. There has been a ton of research on vitamin D and hair loss and there is a link. It doesn't hurt to add it into your daily regimen if you haven't already.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 9, 2013)

vitamin D FTW

i doubt that it helps at with hair loss though


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 9, 2013)

If so were the case, you would generally see a lot less people who work outside in the sun balding, which definitely isn't the case.


----------

